# Restaraunt and snack food ideas



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas for things that I could eat for snacks and also if I go out to eat? I have lactose intolerance and also fructose intolerance(which also includes avoiding alot of other sugars as well).







So far I found that I can safely have Life Water(the orange kind), Water,Sweetened Lipton Tea, cofee, plain chips, some types of nuts, wheat thins, vegetable thins, Sweet and sour Chinese, Lemon Cod Dinner (Big Boys Restaraunt), Subs(from local deli not Subway), Chilli, Glazed Donut....and a few other little things here and there that I cant quite think of. Also are there any good books out there that would deal with both lactose and fructose free (or low) diets? Thanks.


----------

